# Excel 2003-Removing Expand/Collape Button



## JHY-IC (Feb 9, 2005)

While working on a Microsoft Excel 2003 spreadsheet today, I noticed something new on the first sheet. The Excel file consists of six sheets total. A bar and button appears in the top left corner of the first page. When one clicks on the button, the sheet expands by one column (I believe).

I've never seen this before and I would like to know if it can be removed/hidden. I've tried everything I know to get it to disappear with no luck. I've included a screen shot with an arrow pointing to the item I would like to remove.

Any help appreciated.

Joseph


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have grouped the cells
goto 
>data
>group and outline 

you can then group and ungroup

highlight column A to C and then
>data
>Group and Outline
>UnGroup


----------

